
Making daylight saving time permanent could reduce crime - akg_67
http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonkblog/wp/2015/10/29/the-case-for-year-round-daylight-saving-time-just-got-billions-of-dollars-stronger/
======
frankus
I wonder how long it would be before people adjust to this, and start going to
bed later, getting up later, and leaving work later.

------
jakeogh
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k4EUTMPuvHo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k4EUTMPuvHo)

